# hotmail won't save login details



## pcb002 (Jan 24, 2009)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista&#8482; Home Basic , Service Pack 2, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 2 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4094 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152624 MB, Free - 63797 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M3N78-VM, Rev X.0x, MF7087G03014343
Antivirus: Kaspersky PURE, Updated and Enabled

I run two accounts on hotmail.co.uk ([email protected] and [email protected] ) The program used to remember these details so that when I clicked the short-cut and entered the first letter, I was asked which account I wanted and the ID and password were entered automatically. For some reason, this no longer happens and I have to type out the information every time. 

Can you tell me how I can get MSN or (hotmail) to remember my details?

Peter


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Over the past couple of days I have had to keep entering my password and ID to sign in to my hotmail account, now it is ok again. Could be something that Hotmail have done. It may recover as it did for me.

Be interesting to now if anybody else has had the same problem.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Please edit the email address if they are real because the rest can be guessed and used to spam those address. 
You got 24 hours to edit your post.

I had trouble also and it was a site change that Firefox password manager sees as a new one and it remember the user but not password for me so I had to redo it.

Just now I go back and the password does not work and this same thing can effect remembering your password.

Look at your password manager to see if you have the same password listed twice.
If so delete both and then try again and it should work
If not then look at the "Exceptions" that has the never remember to see if it is list there and delete so your be able to save password for hotmail again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For Hotmail I like the userid to be remembered, but not the password (using Firefox). This stopped working for me a couple weeks ago and was still not working 5 hours or so ago. Just tried again and my userid has returned.  Pretty sure the Hotmail folks are playing around, as Mark also said. I've made no changes to Windows or Firefox for several days.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

I am glad to here it's not just me that had the problem. Mine has been fine since.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

TerryNet said:


> For Hotmail I like the userid to be remembered, but not the password (using Firefox). This stopped working for me a couple weeks ago and was still not working 5 hours or so ago. Just tried again and my userid has returned.  Pretty sure the Hotmail folks are playing around, as Mark also said. I've made no changes to Windows or Firefox for several days.


I just found out I also have the same trouble.
Want it to only remember me but I have to login still and I can not get it to work again.

OK got more then one Firefox profile so playing around I see that some I have where I can do it the old way and only login because it remembers who I am is because of a old cookie. 
login.live.com - *MSPPre* The bold is the cookie name and if you look at it your also see the under *Content:* your email address showing so that is not good. But that is what remembers me.

"login.live.com - MSPPre" is not made again if deleted.

I used to only save these two cookies only.
login.live.com - WLOpt
login.live.com - MSPPre - shows my email address.

But I had to after they change also add user name and password.
After lots of clicking around I got to a login screen I bookmarked that I do not know if I should put here because it may show ID info in link so let me try the other profile.
OK I guess it's safe to use because all was blank in another profile but says ID and other numbers so I edit it out to this short link. 
http://login.live.com/login.srf 
Your see the login with 3 options.
Save my email address and password
*Save my email address*
Always ask for my email address and password

Playing with link this one still shows the login with the options after I changed the link a whole lot so know it's not a ID on me but guess just a tracking ID.

http://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1&svc=mail&cbid=44

The option in bold is what I have picked and it works again the way it should.
But it works again in the profile with the *login.live.com - MSPPre* that is a old cookie that will not be made again.

So with these two.
login.live.com - WLOpt
login.live.com - MSPPre - shows my email address.
To only ask for password after checking *Save my email address* I saved this new cookie *live.com - wlidperf*

login.live.com - WLOpt seems to be a old cookie also because I can not get it to show up either in a new profile. So that makes two cookies not made again if deleted.

Also when I was try to get it to ask only for password before making the change at the link post above things were not work the way they should.
I have a password on FF password manager.
Once you go to a site that you don't have a cookie saved for or have a cookie only remember you but not password the password manager pops up to ask for a password.
Then once the password manager password is put in then the web page will show what ever setting you have for the site. Like just remember you and matbe also your password or you only have to type out the pass word like I have for most sites.

But it was not working right.
I have to put in the user name and password and click sign-in and then up pops the password manager.
So that is backwards because as soon as you get to the login page it should get the info from the password manager first.

Same trouble in FF 2 and 3 and Pale Moon 3 that is a faster version of Firefox.
http://www.palemoon.org/

So far I can not get any of 4 profiles to work right but this one I use all the time and only because I keep those two old cookies.

I am at lost but I do have lots of cookies that are blocked that belong to MS because I added them to the block cookies years ago because MS goes crazy with adding cookies to your computer.

If I can find out I will post but 4 hours so far and I only got lucky with the old cookies.
I may have to go to my MozBackup http://mozbackup.jasnapaka.com and copy the cookies over and hope they are there for hotmail because they need to be in the older cookies.txt file for the one profile.

Why does Firefox let you import IE but not another Firefox settings I don't know because that sure be easy to get cookies and passwords from one to another profile.

OK at the "Windows Live ID" link in that box I clicked on it and get "Cookies must be allowed" so I am right about blocking un-needed cookies.
But times have changed so I may need to unblock "passport.net"
Yes remember way back when we had cookies from .hotmail.msn.com and then we got the live.com and login.live.com. 
Darn I am not blocking https://accountservices.passport.net so not sure what is going on.
I will take a break from this for now.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you, hewee! 

Yesterday I reported that my hotmail address was again being remembered (on one Windows 7 machine) w/o me doing anything. But today I found that it still was not working on another Windows 7. The thing that just now got it working again on this machine is your link http://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1&svc=mail&cbid=44 and choosing "Save my email address."


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Glad you got things fixed Terry.

I just now got things fixed on another profile.
Plus it's the same 3 cookies. 
I could not get the two login.live.com ones to show up last night so that was why I said they were the older cookies but now they are still working. Why after so manu hours and looking over the cookie list over and over did it now show up I just don't know. I will not worry about my other profile now.

login.live.com - WLOpt
login.live.com - MSPPre
live.com - wlidperf

I went tru all the setting hotmail has now and hate how they open you up to sharing. I hate that and hate all web sites like that. Facebook, twitter etc that let other know when your online and see info about you that only you could see in the pass. 
Darn I just want the email without all the junk. Html email is nice but can be the worse pain to edit a email from someone.
All web email site are going to the html email with a option for plain text.
But hotmail I see also had the rich text and reall that's all I need but have not found setting to change to that. Default is html email and do not know if that can be changed to make rich text the default because I have not seen any setting yet. So if you know where to change the default let me know.

Lets hope others see this thread and can get the login to work right.
Because the first post of mine was the right answer but they hotmail was not remembering the setting after I made them and later it did but only on one profile and today on another and that is not right because it should be the same on all.

Note: I use CookieCuller and keep those 3 cookies protected.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

TerryNet, Is all working still for you? 

With me I keep losing this one cookie.
login.live.com - MSPPre - shows my email address.

Maybe there are other cookies to keep but I am one that does not like keeping cookies for all over the web.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> TerryNet, Is all working still for you?


Yes, No, and I dunno. 

On my Windows 7 32-bit, yes.

On my Windows 7 64-bit, no.

I have no known differences (other than the obvious) between them. I usually only check my Hotmail once a day, so it's not worth my effort to pursue it.

Haven't checked any other system yet.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Very odd because you and I know that is not right but it is happening still.

I know I have had the 3 cookies needed to save the user name like I have done for years and I even double check the 3 cookies are there and just those 3 that are needed to be saved for hotmail and I go to the login and then it as for the user ID and I look at my cookies and "login.live.com - MSPPre" is not there. 

I think login.live.com - MSPPre is getting deleted when I go to the login page. It's a protected file that can not be deleted by my firefox setting but it's there and then it's gone.
I can rule this out if I know it's there before going to the login page.

Going to bookmark that other login page that gaves the 3 login options to see if that page can remember. 

Odd thing last night when I had to gave user ID and password it asked if I wanted to save another password for hotmail but I said no.
So it's changing something to get the password manager to see it as another password.

Like a Daz web site you got to sign in to get to your account to download and to get to the forum. You had the login like they have here but also there was a pop-up login you could get from some parts of the site. You had to either login from the one page or fill out each of those places and login so if you just went to a link and by pass the main login you would not have to start over. I have 4 passwords for the site and 3 are the same. I think the main profile is one one that is not the same as the other 3. 
They have a new redone web site and all the trouble with 3 of the same login's for the site are now gone or so far it seems to have gone away.

I think Hotmail may be doing the same but also it's not remembering. Is not the account.live.com cookies newer ones. Don't remember the "account" ones.

I left hotmail back some months ago because they started all these changes and I was using Firefox 2 and started getting page to upgrade to Firefox 3. Clicking pass that worked but then other things in the email was not working. I could not see where I was at when typing etc so I changed over to GMX and like it.
Changed to Pale Moon months ago that is a Firefox 3 and love it. 
But GMX has some odd troubles at times that I can not put my finger on where it has trouble getting the email to load and I can get the scrolling to work and it's about to lock up Firefox. That's the site doing this because I can save the email and look at it another time and it will still act up. Forward the very same email to other email accounts like hotmail and have no trouble so somehow it has trouble opening emails that are simple emails or .html email. If I change the very same email to a plain text email at GMX all the trouble goes away so it 's the .html in the email it can not deal with.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Terry Net, are you still having the hotmail login problems you describe in post #4? I inquire because I have been hit with the identical problem with my hotmail. This has been happening for about a week now. Your reply is eagerly anticipated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Still as in post # 10.

If I use that other link (post # 7) on my Windows 7 64-bit and select 'Save my email address' it seems to get saved for about a day, and then again gets lost.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

Same happening here. Don't know what hotmail is doing--or not doing, but after so many many years, I am shopping for a new web mail client. Thanks for your reply


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yep it's a pain not remembering.
Stay away from Lyco's mail bu.

Each change they make slows it down. You know how some email sites has that trobber spinning as it loads or uncompress your email? It had one long one and you can speed it up if you click basic account that your lose some things it does.
Now it has this loading going on 3 times.
From clicking login.
12 secounds on the first loading to get to the 2nd loading it now at 16 secounds and then at 20 to get to the inbox.
So what was taking 4 secounds now takes 20

You look at your account and they added this...
Marketing Preferences
Lycos Insider
The Gamesville Times
Tripod Handcrafted
Lycos Domain Names
The LYCOS 50
Angelfire Dispatch
Please inform me about special offers from select Lycos clients.

Like I want to put a checkmark in the boxes next to each so I can get spam.

Changing to the basic account used to make it load faster but not anymore. They keep slowing it down with each change.

*Top 17 Free Email Services*
http://email.about.com/od/freeemailreviews/tp/free_email.htm


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

TerryNet said:


> Thank you, hewee!
> 
> Yesterday I reported that my hotmail address was again being remembered (on one Windows 7 machine) w/o me doing anything. But today I found that it still was not working on another Windows 7. The thing that just now got it working again on this machine is your link http://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1&svc=mail&cbid=44 and choosing "Save my email address."


Hey I keep having trouble and had booked a link that has the 3 option like this link has but the page does not look the same.
Anyhow with NoScript blocking iframes I was seeing what looks like the very same page if you let the iframes run.
But before letting it run I seen the iframe was from another link.
These are the bottom of the page.
http://hm.msn.com/c/hotmail/N/1033/footer.html?cbpage=login&mkt=EN-US&lc=1033&x=11.0.18474.0
https://secure.footprint.net/xscmsn...cbpage=login&mkt=EN-US&lc=1033&x=11.0.18474.0

Note the 2nd link is from a https or https://secure.footprint.net/

Take the very same link you was using that does not have iframes so a lot better then one I was use and will bookmark.
http://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1&svc=mail&cbid=44
But add the s to the http and your get another link that works better.
https://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1&svc=mail&cbid=44

It remembers me and my password but I have to login to my password manager and then when I click where your name or "Email address:" goes my Email address shows up in a dropdown. 
Then also the password shows up.
Not sure that part is working right but guess it is because I have to OK my password manager to get anything to fill out. 
I can also do thing without saving any cookies.

So really this is better and if I was to use another computer then my setting to ask for password etc would be better because that computer will have have it saved in the password manager so your have to type everything in.

So change your bookmark to...
http*s*://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1&svc=mail&cbid=44
https://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1&svc=mail&cbid=44

This is how GMX email does it and no cookies need to be saved to remember. So only my password manager knows and I password protect the password manager. Then as long as I close the Browser down before another used the computer I am safe because it uses the password manager and not cookies to remember me so that is better.

NOTE: This is with using Firefox so not sure how IE will work.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

This link also works

https://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1

and this one will not remember right like all the others.
http://login.live.com/login.srf?id=1

So far any login link works if you has a https link.


----------



## buf (Nov 4, 2001)

HTTPS does nothing for me. Instead, on the signin page, I can now simply enter the first letter (b) of my ID and my full address appears. I do not save my password so all I have to do is add my password, tap signin and I am in. This has been happening for 2-3 days now. FOR NOW, I am a happy camper once again.
Thanks for sharing your findings.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK bu that is how GMX email works. Type first letter and then that address shows up. 

So guess maybe they are doing updates still but I do know all the HTTPS login pages work and the HTTP don't.


----------

